# Multi tool blade for granite?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I have a little project at my new house... the previous owners had some rinky-dink cabinet installed in the kitchen and we removed it, exposing some unfinished backsplash. I have about 4 tiles to put in to finish it but I need to cut out a 3-gang switch box and a single-gang telephone outlet box.

I have a multi tool but what kind of blade would work best for these cut-outs? The tiles are granite (not ceramic)


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your multi-tool ain't going to cut granite. :no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Your multi-tool ain't going to cut granite. :no:


Let's say that it's completely expendable. What can I do with it to make it cut granite?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Let's say that it's completely expendable. What can I do with it to make it cut granite?


1) Tape it to the side of a stone saw (any tape will do)
2) Prepare area (mask off the work zone, makes clean up easier)
3) mark out desired hole
4) remove tape, place multi tool outside masked area
5) cut hole


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Let's say that it's completely expendable. What can I do with it to make it cut granite?


Mark it out, drill several holes were your cut out is. Then score & split each line. The deeper the score the better the split. A Dremel cut out wheel, lots of them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Small saw and diamond blade is the only tool that will work...


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Up here, Princess Auto (our version of Harbor Freight by the sounds of it), put diamond tipped hole-saws on for real cheap periodically. Might be an option?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Core drill the rough shape and screw into timber where you can then glue your outlet to the granite, it really is the hackiest way.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.makita.co.nz/products/detail.lsd?item=CC300DW


----------

